# Should I send my photos to AP? Will I loose rights to my photos?



## tslice (Aug 21, 2009)

I work for a local newspaper, and we use AP material. Generally, our news is only local but occasionally we have something that is either regional or national news. We never send anything to AP, and today we got some great stuff worthy of putting on the wire. Does anyone have experience with this? By submitting to AP, do we loose rights to those photos?


----------



## KmH (Aug 21, 2009)

You really should ask the AP if you want good information. info@AP.org They have a web site don't they?

You don't work for the AP, so unless you sign a Transfer of Copyright, the images are yours or the newspapers.


----------



## tslice (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, your totally right. I guess I got intimidated with the idea of calling AP and saying, 'my photos are worth you paying me for them.'


----------

